# How do you make a tank lid?



## mosco (Nov 6, 2012)

Hey guys,

I have a 10 Gallon tank for my snake and I need a lid for it... Aha 
Could you please share some ideas on how to make a lid. Thanks guys this would be a great help!


----------



## damian83 (Nov 6, 2012)

What's the tank made from?


----------



## saximus (Nov 6, 2012)

1. Buy a piece of MDF or particle board and cut it so that it is a couple of mm bigger than the tank on all sides
2. Drill a couple of ventilation holes at one end of the piece of wood
3. Buy 4-6 small, metal right-angle brackets and screw them to each side to stop it sliding around
4. Find something heavy to put on top


----------



## mosco (Nov 6, 2012)

damian83 said:


> What's the tank made from?



Glass, it's an old tank


----------



## Snowman (Nov 6, 2012)

Why use a fish tank? Get a wooden enclosure. Better insulation and easier to fix things inside to. If you have to ask how to cover a glass aquarium I doubt you have the tools and ability to make a cover.


----------



## mosco (Nov 6, 2012)

I got given the tank and I don't want to spend $200 if I can help it. I'd rather just spend $20 on a cover for the tank


----------



## spotlight (Nov 6, 2012)

Buy fly screen kits from a hardware store make the alloy frame just fit inside the top of the tank use clips and hinges to hold into place if you wish using double sided tape on glass


----------



## Snowman (Nov 6, 2012)

So you are going to pay $250+ for a stimi or $400+ for a SWCP don't you think that kind of investment deserves a decent home?

How are you heating the fish tank?


----------



## mosco (Nov 6, 2012)

I'm getting a stimsons and I'm going to save up from my work so when he gets bigger I can buy him I big tank!  and I'm using a heat mat with thermostat


----------



## Snowman (Nov 6, 2012)

hope the heat mat doesnt crack the glass then? I hate mats, there are heaps of pictures on this forum where they have caught fire. 
What substrate are you using? will the heat go through the substrate?


----------



## mosco (Nov 6, 2012)

Snowman said:


> hope the heat mat doesnt crack the glass then? I hate mats, there are heaps of pictures on this forum where they have caught fire.
> What substrate are you using? will the heat go through the substrate?



I'm using sand.... My tank is 10 gallon so what wattage should I use?

- - - Updated - - -



Snowman said:


> hope the heat mat doesnt crack the glass then? I hate mats, there are heaps of pictures on this forum where they have caught fire.
> What substrate are you using? will the heat go through the substrate?



I'm using sand.... My tank is 10 gallon so what wattage should I use?

- - - Updated - - -



Snowman said:


> hope the heat mat doesnt crack the glass then? I hate mats, there are heaps of pictures on this forum where they have caught fire.
> What substrate are you using? will the heat go through the substrate?



I'm using sand.... My tank is 10 gallon so what wattage should I use?


----------



## Snowman (Nov 6, 2012)

10 gallons is approx 7.7 liters. If I were you I'd just set up a click clack. Solves your lid problem. It's cheap as. And stimi's are escape artists, so it means he wont escape.

- - - Updated - - -

This thread shows a 7 liter sistema tub. $10 at woolies or coles.

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/general-reptile-discussion-42/click-clack-setup-opinion-193214/


----------



## mosco (Nov 6, 2012)

Okay  but what wattage sould I use then? Like what heating?


----------



## Snowman (Nov 6, 2012)

Python_Man45 said:


> Okay  but what wattage sould I use then? Like what heating?



Cant use sand in WA. It's against our keeping rules and regs. The heat wont go through the sand. In a small 7ltr tank use paper towel or newspaper.


----------



## mosco (Nov 6, 2012)

Snowman said:


> 10 gallons is approx 7.7 liters. If I were you I'd just set up a click clack. Solves your lid problem. It's cheap as. And stimi's are escape artists, so it means he wont escape.
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



And 10 gallons is about 37L not 7.7 L....


----------



## Snowman (Nov 6, 2012)

Python_Man45 said:


> And 10 gallons is about 37L not 7.7 L....



Yep you are correct. 
So I'd recomend a 30ltr starmaid tub from office works.


----------



## mosco (Nov 6, 2012)

Okay but how do I heat it?


----------



## RedFox (Nov 6, 2012)

With a click clack use heat cord or a heat mat with a couple of mm gap between the mat and the plastic tub. Use paper towel as the substrate.


----------



## Marzzy (Nov 6, 2012)

RedFox said:


> With a click clack use heat cord or a heat mat with a couple of mm gap between the mat and the plastic tub. Use paper towel as the substrate.



+1

Plus have half the click clack on the heat matt. So there's a hot and cool side don't forget a thermostat and thermometer to check temps.

I'd go with a Matt simpler and you don't have cord everywhere.


----------



## mosco (Nov 6, 2012)

Marzzy said:


> +1
> 
> Plus have half the click clack on the heat matt. So there's a hot and cool side don't forget a thermostat and thermometer to check temps.
> 
> I'd go with a Matt simpler and you don't have cord everywhere.



But if i have a mat dont i have to have it on a peice of wood or my table will get burnt?


----------



## flyingbull13 (Nov 7, 2012)

I just used pegboard which i got from bunnings then i just screwed strips of wood on the sides to give it strenght. I also used baby designed claps to secured the lids to my fish tank. 
Hope that helps


----------



## Jarrod_H (Nov 7, 2012)

Measure the top of your tank adding on 1mm. Go to a security screen/door factory and say you want a flyscreen made from sw1 frame with pet mesh or if you are gonna use heat lamps get steel or aluminum mesh.
Then 20x25 angle around the out side to make a lip to slide over the tank. I it's a long tank you can get a crossbrace or midrail put through the middle. Ill post a pic when I get home if you wish.


----------



## Snowman (Nov 7, 2012)

You just know this is going to end in a "my stimi escaped" thread.


----------



## Jarrod_H (Nov 7, 2012)

Im not a fan of click clack I would use the tank, make the lid, stick some feet under the tank tape the heat mat to the bottom.
2-3cm of sand if you wish to use it but just be careful, the heat mat will warm the sand up nicely.
And just see how it goes.


----------



## Gruni (Nov 7, 2012)

I got the local aluminium and glass bloke to make mine for me with shower door offcuts, security mesh and perspex. There are pics of my tank on my profile. The Shower door has a magnetic strip that is quite strong but if I thought my snake could lift it I can still attach child locks easily to the sides. Cost me $100 total and looks great, which was important as the tank is a feature in my lounge room.


----------



## saximus (Nov 7, 2012)

Gruni said:


> I got the local aluminium and glass bloke to make mine for me with shower door offcuts, security mesh and perspex. There are pics of my tank on my profile. The Shower door has a magnetic strip that is quite strong but if I thought my snake could lift it I can still attach child locks easily to the sides. Cost me $100 total and looks great, which was important as the tank is a feature in my lounge room.



Wow they actually look really nice. I still think a bit of wood and a heavy item is the quickest/simplest but I might have to have a go at this now


----------



## Snowman (Nov 7, 2012)

Jarrod_H said:


> Im not a fan of click clack I would use the tank, make the lid, stick some feet under the tank tape the heat mat to the bottom.
> 2-3cm of sand if you wish to use it but just be careful, the heat mat will warm the sand up nicely.
> And just see how it goes.



Again.... Sand is not allowed to be used in WA.


----------



## Jarrod_H (Nov 7, 2012)

Snowman said:


> Again.... Sand is not allowed to be used in WA.



Who cares.


----------



## Snowman (Nov 7, 2012)

Jarrod_H said:


> Who cares.



Well you are giving bad advice to a 13 year old. (how cool are you!)
I think we all like to see the young keepers get it right. Part of the problem we have in WA is people not following the rules set by our DEC. In turn DEC use non-compliance as a reason for not adding more species to our list. 
You have infact broken site rule 15 in that you have promoted an activity that is not leagal for this young fella.
Looking at your profile you have 3 pythons. I'm sure you are just full of great advice


----------



## Cypher69 (Nov 7, 2012)

saximus said:


> 1. Buy a piece of MDF or particle board and cut it so that it is a couple of mm bigger than the tank on all sides
> 2. Drill a couple of ventilation holes at one end of the piece of wood
> 3. Buy 4-6 small, metal right-angle brackets and screw them to each side to stop it sliding around
> 4. Find something heavy to put on top



Another idea would be to get a strip of timber the same length as the tank, liquid-nail/silicon it to the back top edge of the tank & then you can screw hinges & secure the above mentioned lid to it.


----------



## Jarrod_H (Nov 7, 2012)

Snowman said:


> Well you are giving bad advice to a 13 year old. (how cool are you!)
> I think we all like to see the young keepers get it right. Part of the problem we have in WA is people not following the rules set by our DEC. In turn DEC use non-compliance as a reason for not adding more species to our list.
> You have infact broken site rule 15 in that you have promoted an activity that is not leagal for this young fella.
> Looking at your profile you have 3 pythons. I'm sure you are just full of great advice



Your quite hot headed for a snowman.
I'm born and raised Perth, Duncaig. You have told him its not aloud, it's the same as taking branches and rocks from parks and so on, your not aloud to put people do. 
its not like the DEC breakdown your door and raid your house to see if your using sand or not.
But yes you are right Snowman it is illegal.


----------



## Snowman (Nov 7, 2012)

I've also been involved with trying to get more animals on our keepers list. One of the things DEC use against us is non compliance. They record things like using sand as non compliance. It's nothing like taking a branch. It's a breach of license conditions that effects the hobby here as a whole. They do inspect without breaking down doors. Last inspection I had three officers.


----------



## Gruni (Nov 7, 2012)

Considering Woma's and BHP's live in sand why do DEC have an issue with it as a substrate? I know a bloke who uses specially purchased sand for his Woma and BHP here in NSW and his snakes love it.

BTW Jarrod it's 'allowed'... aloud is when you speak when thinking.


----------



## Slytherin00 (Nov 7, 2012)

I think its important to try and act in an adult manner on this forum, Like I know there are going to be strong conflicting opinions, but if we could try and remain polite as possible. 

And Python_Man I think its very commendable that you want to do everything to ensure that your Stimson will be in a happy and healthy environment, thats really impressive to see someone so young taking this very seriously. But I think maybe just try and calm your anxieties down a little, I think as long as you have the basic requirement needs met and this provides your snake to live in a healthy and happy environment then I think the rest will just come with experience, and as you grow with your snake you will develope your own techniques

Like with me Im getting a Jungle Python on Friday, and I have read so many caresheets and asked a few people on here for advice and I now think when I grow and learn with the snake I will be able to enhance the knowledge I originally obtained.


----------



## Snowman (Nov 7, 2012)

Gruni said:


> Considering Woma's and BHP's live in sand why do DEC have an issue with it as a substrate? I know a bloke who uses specially purchased sand for his Woma and BHP here in NSW and his snakes love it.
> 
> BTW Jarrod it's 'allowed'... aloud is when you speak when thinking.



Yeah it's a stupid rule that should be changed. Especially with the aspedities species. Their reason is its not as easy to clean and promotes spot cleaning leaving a substrate that could grow and "harbour disease causing pathogens". We have tried to get it changed. But it's very hard to get some government departments to do anything that takes extra work. 

As for allowed and aloud. Don't be too harsh. He grew up in Duncraig.


----------



## Jarrod_H (Nov 7, 2012)

Snowman said:


> I've also been involved with trying to get more animals on our keepers list. One of the things DEC use against us is non compliance. They record things like using sand as non compliance. It's nothing like taking a branch. It's a breach of license conditions that effects the hobby here as a whole. They do inspect without breaking down doors. Last inspection I had three officers.



mate I just spoke to Adrian Coleman from DEC and you are way off buddy.
they make appropriate arrangements with you before a inspection, they don't come to your house with cops unless they have a reason eg illegal trade and so on let alone 3 cops.
And DEC officer you don't have to let them in your house on the so called unexpected visits.
Using sand for substrate and other small issues along those lines dosnt have an impact on the WA keepers list in fact he said that is the the silliest thing he has heard all day.
not handing in transfer papers and* larger issues* are key reasons why and that WA is still in the early stages of legally being able to keep reptiles is why the list is so small and he goes on about how the list is under review (but who knows how long that will take.)

He is a very knowledgeable man that kept going on about other interesting subjects, and was a nice fella. 
maybe you should give him a call some time you might learn something so the next time you decide to have verbal diarrhea it will be the truth at least. 

and I will take his word over a random on a forum any day.


----------



## Gruni (Nov 7, 2012)

Cheers, I can see their point but I must admit I like naturalistic looking enclosures. With Aspidites I just know how much my mates snakes like to dig and move the substrate around to suite them that I figure if I go down the BHP/Woma line for my next one I will probably go with sand for mine.

As for the grammar I don't know Duncraig but I'm an English teacher and today I've had a long day and am overtired so I just couldn't help myself. I see a lot of really common errors on forum posts and 99.9% of the time I ignore them. It was meant as a tongue in cheek poke Jarrod, honestly.


----------



## Snowman (Nov 7, 2012)

I know Adrian and have nothing but good things to say about him. However it was Gordon Wyre and Peter Mawson who gave WAHS the excuse of non compliance. Adrian is in charge of licensing. Not regulations. 
The three officers is what happened (and if you had a clue you would know im talking about dec officers and not police officers!) and its documented on the Pilbara pythons forum. No appointments are made and that is also well documented by keepers on the other forum. 
I'm not exactly going to take the word of someone who doesn't know the difference between allowed and aloud.  So I guess we are on equal footing there.


----------



## Gruni (Nov 7, 2012)

I tried having a look at Pilbara Pythons the other day but only the homepage would load for me??? I shoud try again.


----------



## Snowman (Nov 7, 2012)

Yeah the forum is mainly WA people. But it's a good forum as you can never have too many


----------



## Gruni (Nov 7, 2012)

Nice to read about other peoples stuff and sometimes you find things on the smaller sites that don't make it here. Just tried and it worked fine. I still don't get the regs/restrictions over there re importing stuff back into WA. I can sort of understand not wanting breeds that are not indicative of the state but other than that...? I just spotted a gorgeous BHP specimen in the thread I was looking at "Golden BHP's".


----------

